# Native Instruments - Prime Bass (session bassist)



## udizisser (Feb 16, 2022)

Very impressed with the sound and playability. This Kontakt library let's your play baked in patterns but also with the melody presets you can play free. You can drag and drop the patterns to your DAW.
Lot's of cool effects, amps and cabs to get the right sound.
Slap sounds cool and authentic and that's not an easy task for a virtual bass.

Prime Bass product page
More review and demos at UDI AUDIO


----------



## udizisser (Feb 16, 2022)

Prime Bass - Session Bassist for Kontakt


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 17, 2022)

After going through the official video and the playthrough kindly provided by udizisser, I can only say that this is a highly polished product as what is to be expected from NI. The sampled bass itself has its characteristic sound quality, but thanks to the number of features included in the library, I see a place for this in many different styles, more than it seems at first.

As a Komplete owner, I'm hoping that this will be a part of K14S in the future.


----------



## milford59 (Feb 17, 2022)

I am a bass player (not an expert , by any means) so I was interested in this and having watched the video I have bought it and I am pleased with it. I think this will sit nicely in a mix and it seems like good value for money I reckon.


----------



## AndreasHe (Feb 17, 2022)

I like what is shown in the videos. But I don't like NI's upgrade policy, as there is no loyality to buyers of Komplete single products - means, already bought libs do not make Komplete cheaper. So I am waiting, as I think this year is a Komplete upgrade year at all and the product will be part of a Komplete box.


----------



## odod (Feb 18, 2022)

whoaaa an EZbass contender here! i love it


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 18, 2022)

Yeah, awesome. Looks like Trillian has finally been topped!


----------



## mixedmoods (Feb 18, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> Yeah, awesome. Looks like Trillian has finally been topped!


Hmmm ... not sure. Trillian still features many more bass instruments than just one e-bass.
For example it has the best sounding upright bass I found so far ...
But both together complement each other quite well I'd think.


----------



## Monkberry (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm still using the Jaco bass in Trilian as well as the upright and still use Ample Sound's Fender Jazz bass, but I see a place for Prime bass considering you can edit the MIDI notes of the phrases as well as play melodic notes outside the phrase library. The fret noises seem a bit excessive in some settings but at $99, I'll pick this up eventually.


----------



## milford59 (Feb 23, 2022)

Another feature I like is that you can export the MIDI as all the same note, so you get just the rhythm and then you can fine tune the notes to get the riff that you want.


----------



## madfloyd (Mar 4, 2022)

This seems so much easier to use than EZ-Bass.


----------



## odod (Mar 5, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> This seems so much easier to use than EZ-Bass.


how's the sound the features?


----------



## madfloyd (Mar 5, 2022)

odod said:


> how's the sound the features?


Not sure I understand. Are you asking about sound quality or features? Are you asking me to compare?


----------



## odod (Mar 5, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> Not sure I understand. Are you asking about sound quality or features? Are you asking me to compare?


sorry i missed the "and" .. i mean the whole complete pack, sound wise and features


----------



## madfloyd (Mar 5, 2022)

I just downloaded it. Give me a bit of time and I'll compare it against EZ Bass.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 30, 2022)

AndreasHe said:


> I like what is shown in the videos. But I don't like NI's upgrade policy, as there is no loyality to buyers of Komplete single products - means, already bought libs do not make Komplete cheaper. So I am waiting, as I think this year is a Komplete upgrade year at all and the product will be part of a Komplete box.


You can’t upgrade from them, but you can normally sell them off, which makes up for that


----------



## udizisser (Jun 30, 2022)

AndreasHe said:


> I like what is shown in the videos. But I don't like NI's upgrade policy, as there is no loyality to buyers of Komplete single products - means, already bought libs do not make Komplete cheaper. So I am waiting, as I think this year is a Komplete upgrade year at all and the product will be part of a Komplete box.


Just consider the current sale.. 


https://bit.ly/ni-summer-of-sound-2022


----------



## udizisser (Jun 30, 2022)

On/off topic.. I just uploaded a video with UJAM Virtual Bassist plugins


----------

